# Getting really intense barking at other dogs + Broken Recall



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I'm wondering if anyone has tips for handling my 10-month intact male who has been getting very intense barkling like mad and circling other dogs at the park, and not getting the message when they don't want to play. When he sees a dog, he rushes off and goes really far, follows them, and circles them while barking very loudly. His recall was good before, but now that he has been doing this (for the last month or so) he enters a sort of mode in which he does not pay attention to us at all. Running after a vizsla is useless of course, and the only times we've managed to catch him was with treats, but by that time he has already ran too far and has annoyed other dog owners, also giving us the stress that he might escape close to roads (which has happened). 

His behaviour is otherwise okay, we see him slowly maturing and he is a very sweet dog, very sensitive too (lots of whining for attention at home...). He's just so over-excited on walks, we don't have him off lead anymore. We use a 20m lead and play fetch (I got a bad arm bruise with that today, but it's worth it for now). He also pulls on the lead a lot. 

He's started going on playdates with a dog walker who takes him and three other dogs to the park or beach to run off lead for an hour, but we haven't yet seen results when it comes to barking and circling other dogs. 

Has anyone seen this phase in their vizsla? Should we neuter him? Will it pass?

Cheers


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He’s just entering the adolescence stage. It’s a lot like the teenage stage for humans. They get bolder, and don’t believe they have to listen to us ( or other dogs) all the time. You keep training through the stage, just like you did during the early puppy months.
Even dogs neutered early go through this.


----------



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

texasred said:


> He’s just entering the adolescence stage. It’s a lot like the teenage stage for humans. They get bolder, and don’t believe they have to listen to us ( or other dogs) all the time. You keep training through the stage, just like you did during the early puppy months.
> Even dogs neutered early go through this.


Thanks, that makes a lot of sense!


----------

